# Ljajic è dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Dopo Felipe Melo e Telles, arrivati dal Galatasaray, l'Inter ha messo a segno un nuovo colpo. La società nerazzurra ha preso in prestito, con diritto di riscatto, Ljajic dalla Roma.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Questi prendono solo slavi. I giocatori più incostanti del mondo.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Buon acquisto per loro. L'ennesimo.

Però come detto la Roma ci perderà tantissimo avendo in avanti ancora Gervinho e un giocatoretto come Falque. Ljajic ha grande tecnica, è elegante ed ha giocato due anni fuori ruolo. Non è un'ala, è una seconda punta. Poi a certe cifre mamma mia. Per soli 9M. A quel punto lo prendevamo noi e lo piazzavamo sulla trequarti. Magari...

Comunque la Roma se ne pentirà tantissimo e pagherà questa cessione.


----------



## Gas (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma quanti ne ha presi l'Inter ? 15 ???


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Buon acquisto per loro. L'ennesimo.
> 
> Però come detto la Roma ci perderà tantissimo avendo in avanti ancora Gervinho e un giocatoretto come Falque. Ljajic ha grande tecnica, è elegante ed ha giocato due anni fuori ruolo. Non è un'ala, è una seconda punta. Poi a certe cifre mamma mia. Per soli 9M. A quel punto lo prendevamo noi e lo piazzavamo sulla trequarti. Magari...
> 
> Comunque la Roma se ne pentirà tantissimo e pagherà questa cessione.



Allora è probabile che continui a giocare fuori ruolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono solo slavi. I giocatori più incostanti del mondo.



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora è probabile che continui a giocare fuori ruolo.


 Esattamente


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora è probabile che continui a giocare fuori ruolo.



Non penso. Mancini usa il rombo, quindi sarà seconda punta


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2015)

sono curioso di vedere come giocheranno...possibile un 4231 troppo offensivo però...

felipe melo kondo
perisic jovetic lijaic
icardi


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non penso. Mancini usa il rombo, quindi sarà seconda punta



E Perisic che l'hanno preso a fare?


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E Perisic che l'hanno preso a fare?



Non saprei. Di certo se volevano giocare con gli esterni non prendevano Ljajic che non lo è per nulla. Avrebbero preso Perotti come si diceva...


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> sono curioso di vedere come giocheranno...possibile un 4231 troppo offensivo però...
> 
> felipe melo kondo
> perisic jovetic lijaic
> icardi


Si d'accordo, ma a parte Kongdogbia, ( Melo è uno scarpone immondo) chi difende


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non penso. Mancini usa il rombo, quindi sarà seconda punta



rombo ? mancini molto probabilmente giochera con 

icardi

ljajic jovetic perisic


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non saprei. Di certo se volevano giocare con gli esterni non prendevano Ljajic che non lo è per nulla. Avrebbero preso Perotti come si diceva...



Hanno cercato (e sembra anche confermato) Borini, Lamela, Lavezzi, Eder, Perotti, tutta gente che gioca o sa giocare sulla fascia, non mi sembra un caso. Poi tutti profili di giocatori che in fase di non possesso sono "presenti" mentre il buon Ljajic non è certamente Kuyt.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hanno cercato (e sembra anche confermato) Borini, Lamela, Lavezzi, Eder, Perotti, tutta gente che gioca o sa giocare sulla fascia, non mi sembra un caso. Poi tutti profili di giocatori che in fase di non possesso sono "presenti" mentre il buon Ljajic non è certamente Kuyt.



Ok, ma pensare che Ljajic possa giocare esterno è follia. Alla Roma almeno giocava in un 4-3-3 dove comunque si accentrava. Fare il centrocampista di fascia per lui è impossibile. Se ti serve un esterno non vai a prendere lui.


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2015)

Io vedo un albero di natale

Guarin Melo Kondo
Perisic Jovetic
Icardi

Toglie un cc e mette Lijaic se c'è da recuperare un risultato credo


----------



## Interistaospite (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi prendono solo slavi. I giocatori più incostanti del mondo.


Meglio Witsel ;D


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ok, ma pensare che Ljajic possa giocare esterno è follia. Alla Roma almeno giocava in un 4-3-3 dove comunque si accentrava. Fare il centrocampista di fascia per lui è impossibile. Se ti serve un esterno non vai a prendere lui.



Poi in teoria hanno appena ceduto l'unico vero trequartista che avevano.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)




----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Mah secondo me come riserva alla Roma era NETTAMENTE meglio di Iturbe e Gervinho. Più che l'incostanza il suo problema è la scarsissima personalità, ma come mezzi tecnici è un buonissimo giocatore.


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Con questa squadra si DEVE arrivare terzi. Altrimenti, sarebbe un enorme fallimento.
Non vedo poi, a livello di singoli, cosa possa avere in meno di Milan, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2015)

Bravi veramente.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

ma quanto hanno comprato ? 

bel mercato cmq, anche se han dovuto vendere qualcuno. 
ci surclasseranno.


----------



## Lorenzo (31 Agosto 2015)

Hanno fatto un mercato della madonna, con tanti buoni acquisti mirati e pagati il giusto. Altro che Galliani e la sua "gestione oculata".


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Io al derby non mi presenterei.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2015)

Praticamente hanno cambiato 9 titolari su 11


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Praticamente hanno cambiato 9 titolari su 11



Mancini a fine maggio: "_Servono 8-9 acquisti_".


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

Degli acquisti fatti in giornata, il colpo è Alex Telles. Gli altri due, li avessimo presi noi, staremmo bestemmiando forse ancor più di quanto non lo si stia facendo adesso...


----------



## alessandro77 (31 Agosto 2015)

ma quanti sono là davanti?


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Degli acquisti fatti in giornata, il colpo è Alex Telles. Gli altri due, li avessimo presi noi, staremmo bestemmiando forse ancor più di quanto non lo si stia facendo adesso...



Ljajic io l'avrei preso al volo come trequartista


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Con questa squadra si DEVE arrivare terzi. Altrimenti, sarebbe un enorme fallimento.
> Non vedo poi, a livello di singoli, cosa possa avere in meno di Milan, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina.


Di Milan non ha in meno niente, anzi è superiore quasi in tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Praticamente hanno cambiato 9 titolari su 11



Doveroso colpo di spugna dopo una stagione orrida.
Noi,nella stessa situazione,ci presentiamo con oltre mezza squadra confermata.


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Di Milan non ha in meno niente, anzi è superiore quasi in tutto.



Il Milan lotterá per il terzo posto con le squadre che ho citato, secondo me. 
Mihajilovic è uno che tira fuori tutto dai propri giocatori. E comunque, anche per voi è un obbligo il terzo posto, per diversi motivi.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

hanno cambiato tanto e forse lo pagheranno ma almeno hanno cambiato completamente gli interpreti che erano ormai smorti in quell'ambiente.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Il Milan lotterá per il terzo posto con le squadre che ho citato, secondo me.
> Mihajilovic è uno che tira fuori tutto dai propri giocatori. E comunque, anche per voi è un obbligo il terzo posto, per diversi motivi.



la rosa della samp era quasi meglio di questo milan e aveva una tifoseria che faceva da 12esimo uomo.
Sono arrivati settimi...voglio proprio vedere cosa tira fuori..


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Doveroso colpo di spugna dopo una stagione orrida.
> Noi,nella stessa situazione,ci presentiamo con oltre mezza squadra confermata.



È questo ciò che gli invidio di più, il fatto di cambiare (magari a volte esagerando) quando le cose vanno male. Noi invece cerchiamo di risolvere i problemi confermando regolarmente coloro che li creano.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Il Milan lotterá per il terzo posto con le squadre che ho citato, secondo me.
> Mihajilovic è uno che tira fuori tutto dai propri giocatori. E comunque, anche per voi è un obbligo il terzo posto, per diversi motivi.



la rosa della samp era quasi meglio di questo milan e aveva una tifoseria che faceva da 12esimo uomo.
Sono arrivati settimi...voglio proprio vedere cosa tira fuori..


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ljajic io l'avrei preso al volo come trequartista



Sarebbe stato sempre un ragionare con la logica del meno peggio. Ok, è meglio di Honda, ma che senso avrebbe prenderlo, magari col solito quadriennale, per poi ritrovarsi un'altra testa calda in rosa da gestire, e dover sperare poi a ogni sessione di mercato di sbolognarlo in prestito a qualcuno?
Poi secondo me non è un trequartista. E' utile in un 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1 come esterno a sinistra. Da noi al massimo avrebbe fatto la seconda punta, ma, a quel punto, mi tenevo El Sharaawi e Menez...Con questo non voglio giustificare il nostro mercato, chiaramente....


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: prestito a 1,6 milioni con diritto di riscatto a 11.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: prestito a 1,6 milioni con diritto di riscatto a 11.*



Se farà il fenomeno come dice [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], lo rivenderemo a una buona cifra , se farà pietà , lo riprenderemo a braccia aperte, e [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ammetterà di essersi sbagliato sul suo conto


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

con questa squadra possono vincere lo scudetto, altro che terzo posto e molto probabilmente lo vinceranno


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È questo ciò che gli invidio di più, il fatto di cambiare (magari a volte esagerando) quando le cose vanno male. Noi invece cerchiamo di risolvere i problemi confermando regolarmente coloro che li creano.



sacrosanta verita


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Settembre 2015)

*La Roma ha comunicato ufficialmente le cifre della cessione di Ljajic, 1,75 mln di euro per il prestito e 11mln per il riscatto.*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *La Roma ha comunicato ufficialmente le cifre della cessione di Ljajic, 1,75 mln di euro per il prestito e 11mln per il riscatto.*



Il diritto di riscatto è ottimo a favore dell'Inter


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Settembre 2015)

quest'anno hanno puro un cuxo galattico ... ahimè la mia unica speranza è che quando si gioca Roma-inter ( le odio entrambe ) un meteorite colpisca lo stadio


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> quest'anno hanno puro un cuxo galattico ... ahimè la mia unica speranza è che quando si gioca Roma-inter ( le odio entrambe ) un meteorite colpisca lo stadio



Ma non è meglio durante Juve-Inter


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2015)

Ripeto, sono molto curioso di vedere che tipo di gioco faranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non penso. Mancini usa il rombo, quindi sarà seconda punta


Ha ragione Penny, giocherà con gli esterni e metterà Ljajic esterno destro, con Perisic a sinistra e Jovetic e Icardi in mezzo. Con questo mercato non ha più senso il rombo, Jovetic e Icardi sono i titolari, quindi Ljajic dove lo metti? Trequartista ma poi Perisic? Mezz'ala? Sarà un 4-4-2.


----------



## devils milano (1 Settembre 2015)

a livello complessivo come rosa è da primi tre posti con Juve e Roma..poi via via ci sono tutte le altre..sulla carta noi ce la giochiamo con Napoli,Lazio,Fiorentina anche se ci sono altre squadre attrezzate per fare una stagione da sorpresa...e ho il timore che questa per noi non sarà la stagione del riscatto ma peggiore pure delle altre...( appena saremo in balia di Palermo,Sassuolo,Udinese ecc..mi darete ragione )..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2015)

L'inter potenzialmente schiera una squadra abbastanza competitiva ma anche loro peccano in cabina di regia e poi le squadre del mancio giocano sempre da cani...certo per loro aver già messo in cascina 6 punti giocando malissimo è oro..e nel Derby possono già darci una mazzata anche se onestamente non partiamo sconfitti..in 15 giorni possiamo preparare bene la gara..di certo sarà una partita orribile..


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Comunque hanno detto che dopo un tot di presenze, Ljaic, diventa obbligo di riscatto.
Vediamo se all'Inter sono degli accattoni, o sono gente seria


----------



## Riverinho (1 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno detto che dopo un tot di presenze, Ljaic, diventa obbligo di riscatto.
> Vediamo se all'Inter sono degli accattoni, o sono gente seria


Io tifo Milan, ma se la vostra squadra di perdenti che non mette assieme 4 scudetti e' ancora in piedi, dovete ringraziare la sfinter che quando eravate con l'acqua alla gola vi comprava i Chivu e i Mancini pagandoveli invece di strozzarvi offrendovi 3 milioni di euro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Settembre 2015)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Io tifo Milan, ma se la vostra squadra di perdenti che non mette assieme 4 scudetti e' ancora in piedi, dovete ringraziare la sfinter che quando eravate con l'acqua alla gola vi comprava i Chivu e i Mancini pagandoveli invece di strozzarvi offrendovi 3 milioni di euro.



Erano gli anni peggiori dal punto di vista finanziario, ogni anno, dal 2008 in poi ,si rischiava il fallimento, ed è vero ( nel 2010/2011 ci salvammo per il rotto della cuffia  ) , se siamo ancora qui lo dobbiamo pure all'Inter.
Diciamo che adesso siamo molto più tranquilli di allora


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Mai piaciuto. Giocatore di grande talento ma ha fatto in carriera sei mesi ad alto livello, stop.


----------

